# udev mi freeza il pc

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti,

Scusate se vi disturbo ma sono diversi giorni che sto lottando con questo problema senza cavare un ragno dal buco.

Qualche giorno fa ho aggiornato il sistema, onestamente non mi ricordo che pacchetti ho aggiornato ma non mi pareva nulla di "pericoloso". L'unica cosa significativa era il kernel vanilla 3.6 che ho installato.

Riavvio, la macchina schianta appena lancia il servizio udev. Schianta = morta, non va ctrl-atl-canc, la rete muore, non chiude i filesystem...

Vabbò sarà il kernel nuovo, rimetto il vecchio... schianta uguale!

Metto udev in debug ma non ho informazioni utili perché temo che le stampe a video siano "indietro" rispetto a quello che effettivamente mi fa schiantare la macchina.

Per precisione udev è alla versione 171-r6 (credo sia una versione di diverso tempo fa, quindi non era in questo aggiornamento..).

Al momento ho avviato la macchina connettendo tastiera e video e premendo I per selezionare durante l'avvio cosa avviare e cosa no, ovviamente skippando udev....

La macchina è un serverino casalingo, quindi non ho necessità di rilevare nuove periferiche a caldo... non so se dico cavolate, ma potrei avere due strade:

- faccio ripartire udev

- butto via udev e faccio funzionare le due cose che senza udev attualmente non vanno: la comunicazione con l'UPS via ttys0 e la scheda wifi Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] che mi fa da access point. Quest'ultimo per funzionare richiede lo scaricamento del firmware.

Una cosa curiosa: se invece che non fare partire udev a manazza premendo I all'avvio dei servizi lo tolgo con "rc-update del udev" non funziona neppure il modem ADSL usb speedtouch 330 (anche lui vuole il firmware alla partenza).

Onestamente, se fosse possibile, preferirei togliermi questo udev dalle scatole (meno cose ci sono meno problemi si hanno... no?) e fare partire l'UPS, il modem ADSL e la wifi senza. Secondo voi è possibile?

Se non è possibile, come posso fare per avere più indizi riguardo udev?

Molte grazie!

Lorenzo

----------

## ago

Prova a installare la versione 164-r2

----------

## sacchi

 *ago wrote:*   

> Prova a installare la versione 164-r2

 

Grazie per l'aiuto!

Scusami, avendo fatto tante prove qualcuna me la sono persa...

La prova che mi hai detto l'avevo già fatta.

Cmq ho appena ripescato l'harddisk di sistema che usavo fino a un anno fa, domani sera lo monto e guardo se con quello boota (ora sono troppo stanco...) così escludo problemi di natura hw.

Grazie e buona serata!!!

Lorenzo

----------

## sacchi

Nonostante il sonno mi ci sono messo... Incredibile e inquietante.... prima di cambiare il disco ho pulito il PC con l'aria compressa... poi l'ho riacceso per provare senza cambiare disco... è partito.

Brutta brutta roba.

Ora c'è qualcosa che non va tipo l'adsl che non riparte da sola, devo dare un net.ppp0 restart... ma ci penserò prossimamente.

Grazie a tutti,

Lorenzo

----------

